# [Leak EP1W DEBLOATED][Leak EP1W Modem]



## CHOWN Rootwiki (Aug 27, 2011)

Supp.. not responsible for you destroyin your shit.

Just uploaded here ya go:

NAME: CI510_VZW_EP1W_ALL_ONE-LTE-CP_REV3_user_CL485836_ship_debloated.tar.md5.7z

SIZE: 321.54 MB

http://www.uploadking.com/6VCJPYAG0I

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
File: Lte-2011-09-06.tar.md5
Size: 12 MB

http://www.uploadking.com/Z9TT7Y1QFG

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1.) drivers installed blah blah, Odin3 1.82 OR SamsungPSTlite
2.) Install from either ed2, ee4, ep1f, ep1q (If your coming from ed2 or ee4 id suggest re-partitioning)
3.) Already rooted
4.) 0817_charge_recovery is ideal but New_CWM_Recovery.tar will work also
5.)Enough spoon feeding.. enjoy.


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

whats the difference between the 2 files?


----------



## blarrick (Aug 26, 2011)

One is an EP1W ROM and one is an EP1W modem. A modem can be flashed on any ROM and any software version. I'm currently using the EP1Q modem with Gummy2.0(ee4)


----------



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry if this is a lame question but I am currently running stock EE4 without root. I have the data connectivity issue so many share and would like to try the new EP1W modem in this thread. I am familiar with odin having used it to return to "stock" after a series of errors on my part. I really just want better data connectivity.

Can I just "odin" the Lte-2011-09-06.tar.md5 file listed above without root or a wipe or anything else?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

"junksecret said:


> Sorry if this is a lame question but I am currently running stock EE4 without root. I have the data connectivity issue so many share and would like to try the new EP1W modem in this thread. I am familiar with odin having used it to return to "stock" after a series of errors on my part. I really just want better data connectivity.
> 
> Can I just "odin" the Lte-2011-09-06.tar.md5 file listed above without root or a wipe or anything else?
> 
> ...


I can't say for certain about needing root to use different modems, but being as that modems are independent from roms, I would say that you wouldn't. Modems do not require wipes. I'd wait for a veteran response to the root question before diving in.

I can say this for sure. You must odin with the battery in when doing the modems. Uncheck auto-reboot and pull the battery when you're done.

Sent from my Gummy Charged SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, I never heard from a "veteran" but after some more research I concluded I didn't need root to install the modem. I just flashed it with Odin and it went without a hitch. It now reads SCH-1510.EP1 under "baseband version".

I will report on any effect this change has on my connectivity issues, thanks


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

junksecret said:


> Well, I never heard from a "veteran" but after some more research I concluded I didn't need root to install the modem. I just flashed it with Odin and it went without a hitch. It now reads SCH-1510.EP1 under "baseband version".
> 
> I will report on any effect this change has on my connectivity issues, thanks


You are correct, you do not need to root your phone to change modems. You only need root to change ROMs, make modifications, remove bloatware, or use a backup tool such as Titanium Backup (although MyBackup and MyBackupPro do not require root and do basically the same thing.) Most people who have flashed the EP1W modems have reported better connectivity, and better 1X->3G->4G handoff all to varying degrees. Some who have flashed the modems have also reported slightly worse call sound quality.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

There was some discussion going on in *this thread* on the possible oddness of the modem in the OP of this thread. Other sources (chief among them being *this thread*) have ODINable only-modem files that seem to contain two separate modem bins (one for the CDMA and one for the LTE) where this has only the LTE one (assuming the label accurately represents the file of course - and I thought I heard something about the CDMA modem being what changed from EP1Q to EP1W, not the LTE - in which case shouldn't this be the same as the EP1Q LTE?), and there appears to be some size difference when comparing the lte_modem.bin file here to the other EP1W lte_modem.bin (and the EP1Q lte_modem.bin, assuming the LTE really didn't change from EP1Q to EP1W). I was just curious, of those who used this particular file to upgrade their modem, have there been any issues(or maybe benefits)? I'm not really sure why there would be differences, but I figured I'd put the question out there and see.


----------



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, the modem file I flashed initially was the one in this thread. I ended up with some problems (wouldn't get 4G in my house where I always had 4G and drove right through West Los Angeles, a 4G rich area and it never went to 4G.

Anyway, I then tried to install the modem file in p3droids post you referenced and soft bricked my phone. Kinda odd since I figured p3droids was the most likely to be "correct". Anyway, still deciding if I want to try it again given that it took me several hours to get back to where I was, even though I had just done a backup.


----------



## CHOWN Rootwiki (Aug 27, 2011)

Correct.. This is only LTE modem.. Not the CDMA modem aka (cp-modem)

I used "Samsung OdinMaker 1.0" while on this EP1W to retrieve the LTE modem.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

So then why is it that the date and size of your lte_modem.bin don't match the one inside the FULL EP1W odin package?

I guess the simple question is, where did you get your file from?

Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

Why should we re partition if coming from ee4? I didn't have that checked when I odin'd to ep1w. Is this bad?


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

I would assume that the reason is to start with a truly clean slate. It would clear out any lingering files and reset the file system. That way, when you flash gbe 2.0 and imo's voodoo kernel, it can do the conversion on a clean system. Is it required? No. recommended? Yes.

Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

